# Verständnis Liftmontage Schleie



## torino (9. April 2011)

Hallo
wollte jetzt mal die Liftmontage auf Schleie ausprobieren ich weiß das es dazu schon viele Theards gibt, jedoch möchte ich hier die Frage stellen um sicher zu gehen ob ich richtig denke . 
Also bei der Liftmontage bleit man die Pose ganz normal aus und fünf cm vor den Haken kommt ein Bleischrot was die Pose überbleit das heißt doch im enteffekt das durch das überbleien man gleich weiß ob man richtig ausgebleit hat also man brauch nicht extra mit einem Lotblei ausloten oder ?


----------



## ulf (10. April 2011)

*AW: Verständnis Liftmontage Schleie*

Hallo

Ob Du richtig ausgebleit hast weist Du zwar nicht, aber ob die Tiefe stimmt, auf die Du die Pose eingestellt hast, das sieht man da gleich.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. April 2011)

*AW: Verständnis Liftmontage Schleie*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ob Du richtig ausgebleit hast weist Du zwar nicht, aber ob die Tiefe stimmt, auf die Du die Pose eingestellt hast, das sieht man da gleich.



So isses.

Kann auch zuviel Blei(für das Empfinden des Fisches) sein.

Man muss aber eine Liftmontage nicht zwangsläufig überbleien. Die letzten Schrote können auch frei hängen und nur ein Stückchen Schnur liegt auf.

In der überbleiten Form kann man stärker überbleien(quasi als Anker) und dann mit übertief eingestellter Pose und straffer Schnur angeln.

Oder aber man stellt(so wie du willst) die Tiefe, mit nur leicht überbleiter Montage(z.B. 0,1gr.), so ein, dass die Spitze der Pose mit der wasseroberfläche abschliesst(und als Punkt sichtbar ist) oder nur ganz knapp herausschaut.

Diese Variante ist sehr fein und ich mag sie lieber als die Angelei mit straffer Schnur.


----------



## torino (10. April 2011)

*AW: Verständnis Liftmontage Schleie*

Also ich hab nochmal nachgegooglet, denn manche machen die Liftmontage indem man ein Schrotblei aufzieht dann ein Birnenblei dann noch ein Schrotblei und zunächst 10 cm vorm Haken noch ein Blei. Doch wird das denn nicht durch das Birnenblei zu schwer wenn die Schleie das hochhebt und benutzt ihr bei einer Liftmontage ein Wirbel ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. April 2011)

*AW: Verständnis Liftmontage Schleie*

Man kann Microwirbel verwenden, muss man aber nicht.

Ich bevorzuge eine Schlaufe - Schlaufe Verbindung zw. Vorfach und Hauptschnur.

Zeig mal eine Link zu der Montage, die du meinst.|kopfkrat

Wenn die Schleie das Birnenblei mit Hochheben soll, werden sicher nicht wenige wieder los lassen.#t


----------



## Andal (10. April 2011)

*AW: Verständnis Liftmontage Schleie*

Das Funktionsprinzip ist, eine lange Pose mit ordentlichem Auftrieb so zu bebleien, dass ein möglichst kleines Ankerschrot genügt, sie einerseits am Grund zu halten, als auch dem Fisch den geringsten Widerstand zu bieten, wenn er den Köder und damit auch das Ankerschrot anhebt. In Folge steigt die Pose auf und markieirt den Zeitpunkt für den Anhieb.

Das kann man, je nach Bedingung, recht unterschiedlich darstellen.

Die klassischen Posen sind Straight Waggler und Bodied Waggler, fest mit der Hauptmenge des Bleies auf der Hauptschnur befestigt. Das Ankerschrot überbleit die Montage knapp. Die Montage wird leicht übertief gefischt. Das heißt, die Distanz zwischen Pose und Ankerschrot ist geringfügig größer, als die Tiefe am Angelplatz. Nach dem Wurf spannt man die Montage so, dass die Pose beinahe im Oberflächenfilm verschwindet. Der beissende Fisch bewegt den Köder am Haken und hebt das Ankerschrot. Die Pose steigt auf... ganz einfach, ganz simpel.


----------



## torino (10. April 2011)

*AW: Verständnis Liftmontage Schleie*

hier dieses Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTTxWY2G0j8


----------



## daci7 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Verständnis Liftmontage Schleie*



torino schrieb:


> hier dieses Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTTxWY2G0j8



Meiner Meinung nach ist das KEINE Liftmontage. 
Generell finde ich die gepostete Montage unsinnig... warum sollte man das Birnenblei noch in richtung Waggler fixieren? 

Also so wie bschrieben würde der Fisch recht flott das Blei und vorher den kompletten Auftrieb vom Waggler spüren (wenn ich das richtig sehe benutzt der Junge nähmlich keine vorgebleite Pose). Also in Sachen Sensibilität komplett daneben |supergri

Edit: will ja nicht nur mecker. 
Meiner Meinung nach sieht eine Liftmontage wiefolgt aus: Hauptschnur-Stopper-Perle-Waggler (voll ausgebleit, Wirbel eingerechnet)-Perle-Wirbel-Vorfach-Blei (Liftblei 0,1-0,5g, je nach Strömung)-Haken
Das untere Blei ist so schwer, dass es die Montage überbleien würde und zeigt somit auch direkt die Wassertiefe an. Von der Pose schaut bei mir meist nur das Knicklicht oder eben die Spitze vom Waggler aus dem Wasser. Sollte nun ein Fisch die unteren 0,1-0,5g mit dem Hakenköder anheben, wird der WAggler aus dem Wasser gehoben (Daher Lift).

Edit 2: Hab grad mal gegoogled... es gibt ja mehr oder weniger 4-5 verschiedene "Liftmontagen" ... jetz versteh ich auch erst die Verwirrung.


----------



## torino (10. April 2011)

*AW: Verständnis Liftmontage Schleie*

Also ich werd es jetzt so machen Stopper,Waggler,stopper dann wenn der Waggler vier Gramm hat mit 3,5 Gramm ausbleien und dann am unteren Vorfach 10 cm vor dem Haken ca. Bleischrot von 0,6 Gramm vorpacken . Wäre es so jetzt perfekt ?


----------



## torino (10. April 2011)

*AW: Verständnis Liftmontage Schleie*

Und jetzt müsste ich auch nur noch wissen wie ihr bei der Liftmontage das Ausloten angeht ?


----------



## daci7 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Verständnis Liftmontage Schleie*



torino schrieb:


> Also ich werd es jetzt so machen Stopper,Waggler,stopper dann wenn der Waggler vier Gramm hat mit 3,5 Gramm ausbleien und dann am unteren Vorfach 10 cm vor dem Haken ca. Bleischrot von 0,6 Gramm vorpacken . Wäre es so jetzt perfekt ?



Schau doch einfach mal im flachen Wasser wie der Waggler mit 3,5 steht und ob der mit 4,1 untergeht. Die Angaben sind nicht immer ganz korrekt.
Dann stellst du die geschätzte Tiefe ein und wirst entweder sehen, dass der Waggler steht wie im Versuch vorher -zu tief, das Liftblei liegt am Grund, oder das der Waggler abtaucht -zu flach, das Liftblei zieht den Waggler runter. Oder du siehst eben nur die Spitze, das heißt dein liftblei zieht den Waggler runter, liegt aber aufm Grund auf und zieht nicht weiter runter -perfekt.

ich würde aber so ausbleien, dass keine 0,6 als Stück am Grund liegen, lieber im Abstand von 10cm oder so immer 0,2g, dann liegt im besten aller Fälle nur 0,2g auf Grund auf und man brauch nicht neu ausloten, wenn die Montage mal nach dem auswerfen nen halben Meter weiter links liegt, wo es zufällig 10 cm höher/flacher ist.


----------

